# DDM Tuning HID's in plow lights??



## H&HPropertyMait

Anyone run the DDM tuning HID's? or what HID's do you guys use? 
Are they worth it??
Throw some pictures up.


----------



## WilliamOak

Subscribing, wonder if you could fit them in the Boss lights? I have them in my truck and have thought about putting them in the plow but havent really looked into it much..


----------



## Mark13

WilliamOak;1378177 said:


> Subscribing, wonder if you could fit them in the Boss lights? I have them in my truck and have thought about putting them in the plow but havent really looked into it much..


Just use your truck lights, so much easier.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

WilliamOak;1378177 said:


> Subscribing, wonder if you could fit them in the Boss lights? I have them in my truck and have thought about putting them in the plow but havent really looked into it much..


Yeah, i'm wondering what it would take to get them into the smartlight 2...


----------



## fatboyNJ

i just them in my western unimount, got a set of sealed beam conversions, and a set of 55w 8k hids from ddm, took a little working but got it all hooked up and working great, super bright much better than stock


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

fatboyNJ;1378304 said:


> i just them in my western unimount, got a set of sealed beam conversions, and a set of 55w 8k hids from ddm, took a little working but got it all hooked up and working great, super bright much better than stock


How much did all that run you, if you don't mind?


----------



## 06Sierra

Did you get the dual beam (hi/lo) or the single?


----------



## JeepTJ

You could also try the Retrofit Source for HID upgrades.

http://www.theretrofitsource.com/

Fran


----------



## cameo89

I installed ddm HIDS in my Boss lights, low beam (35watt 6K) be sure to buy SLIM Ballast. I plan to install the bright light kit in this winter "if it ever snows" I also have HIDS on my truck but I prefer the plow lights for some reason....I'll try and get some picks up


----------



## kingcat400

if you guys do this make sure you get as close to 4300k as you can that will give you the most light and it will not glare off the snow as bad. this is what i am doing in my lights. they are projectors from a Toyota camery. and they will have 4300k 35w hids in them.

www.hidplanet.com


----------



## 7d9_z28

*Quick thread hijacking....*



kingcat400;1379574 said:


> if you guys do this make sure you get as close to 4300k as you can that will give you the most light and it will not glare off the snow as bad. this is what i am doing in my lights. they are projectors from a Toyota camery. and they will have 4300k 35w hids in them.
> 
> www.hidplanet.com


I have been thinking about putting HIDs in my lightbar for rear work lights (MX7000) and I looked at using 5000k because supposedly thats the closest to sunlight? I'm new to HIDs, just been looking at places like DDM and eBay so far... would 4300k be better for what I'm doing? I can't imagine 5000k is too far off from 4300k


----------



## joshg

Have you seen this thread:

BOSS HID Headlight conversion for less than $100


----------



## joshg

Or this one:

Hid conversion in smartlight2's!!!!


----------



## ken643

I orderd the DDM HID kit for my 2011 F350 for the head lights and the driving lights in the bumper. I went with the 55 watt 6000 in both. H13 (high and low beam) for the headlights and H10 for lower driving lights. Headlights came in today (at least 2 weeks from China, didnt know that when I ordered) Hoping driving lights come in tomorrow. Balasts are large and thick, no instructions what so ever just wires and plugs and apparently it looks like I have to hook up to the battery as well as the plug for the lights (didnt know that either) If rain stops I'll try installing tomorrow. If they work like I hope, next I will do the Plow Lights on the Jeep (Fisher LD 6'-9"). Head lights on the Jeep I had done already by a friend. with the DDM kits. Very nice on the Jeep


----------



## Dissociative

im about to put these in a 2010 chevy truck 


we are doing 35 watt in fog, low head, and plow....and 55 in high beam

i think you may need the resistors to make the iso box act normally...im ordering them in case....for truck and plow...


----------



## BossPlow2010

kingcat400;1379574 said:


> if you guys do this make sure you get as close to 4300k as you can that will give you the most light and it will not glare off the snow as bad. this is what i am doing in my lights. they are projectors from a Toyota camery. and they will have 4300k 35w hids in them.
> 
> www.hidplanet.com


That's why I pre plow my lots so I don't have to worry about glare off of any snow.


----------



## fatboyNJ

H&HPropertyMait;1378313 said:


> How much did all that run you, if you don't mind?


i cant remeber exactly but i think it was around 90-100 bux...got it all from DDM,when i hook the plow back up ill take some pictures


----------



## jgsxr750

*HId's*

I have been running 8000K 35w hids in all my vehicles and they work great. the only problem i had was i had a 55w set in my fog lights and they melted the housings. i changed them to 35w and have no problems at all. the 8000k bulbs have a hint of blue whivh makes all the street signs just out at youjust likt the piaa ion crystal bulbs. Love the hids and i will nevver go back to regular bulbs. in my opinion you will only need the 35w ballasts and its not worth the extra money for the 55w when you will not notice the difference in light output. Also one major important factor that you need to make sure you re postion or adjust you headlights since you will blind oncoming cars. the glare from snow and ice is the same as running any after market driving lights and you will just get used to it. Hope this helps.

*when installing the light kit make sure you have the postive wire on the right side of the ballast or you will burn out the ballast the minute you turn the lights on*.


----------



## fatheadon1

hers mine in my wide out. on straight blades you will need to add a power wire direct from the battery


----------



## fatheadon1

ken643;1393988 said:


> I orderd the DDM HID kit for my 2011 F350 for the head lights and the driving lights in the bumper. I went with the 55 watt 6000 in both. H13 (high and low beam) for the headlights and H10 for lower driving lights. Headlights came in today (at least 2 weeks from China, didnt know that when I ordered) Hoping driving lights come in tomorrow. Balasts are large and thick, no instructions what so ever just wires and plugs and apparently it looks like I have to hook up to the battery as well as the plug for the lights (didnt know that either) If rain stops I'll try installing tomorrow. If they work like I hope, next I will do the Plow Lights on the Jeep (Fisher LD 6'-9"). Head lights on the Jeep I had done already by a friend. with the DDM kits. Very nice on the Jeep


iv done about 10 superdutys so heres directions for ya. open your tailgate so you have a place to put parts then start by remove your grill 4 screws on top then a long flat screwdriver you will see 5 silver clips down the bottom of the grill in the plastic rad support if you pull the grill away a bit "they are hard to find the first time i broke 2' no biggie tho from there remove your headlights 1 screw on top one on bottom 2 on the side lay out the harness acrossed the top of the grill mount " it sould only plug into the factory harness on one side make that side the passengers side" plug into the factory harness i always put a zip tie around the plug so i cant come undone. next run the red wire with the fuze to the battery connect it to + then move to the black wire with the ring termmal that is the ground there is on on each side be sure to clean the paint off and use a self taper to send it home to a spot u pick on the body cover the the ground with some grease so it wont rust. the rest is just plug and play from here some zip ties to make everything nice test to make sure they work then reinstall the headlight and grill and enjoy. if you are doing your foglights to it will make your life easyer if you do it all one shot with the headlights removed. if you need any help feel free to give me a call ill walk you threw it 732 710 5146 Bryan


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

fatheadon1;1394502 said:


> hers mine in my wide out. on straight blades you will need to add a power wire direct from the battery


looks awesome


----------



## ken643

Thanks for the help, I am still waiting on the driving lights to come in, I only have the headights now. I am hoping for sometime today. if so I may give it a try tomorrow weather permitting. Any issues with the 55 watt lights. I hope i didnt screw up ordering both headlights and driving lights in 55 watt instead of 35 watt. I see most folks are installing the 35 watt. I dont want any melting?


----------



## dieseltech

35watt is best for fog housings. My 35 watt hid make my headlight housings warm... Not hot but warm to the touch and they are much bigger.


----------



## fatheadon1

I have 55w in 4 trucks in the fog lights and not a problem as of yet


----------



## ken643

@ Fatheadon1 Ok good to hear, I would hate to go through sending a set back, considering they came from china (DDM) I thought they were in California. Still waiting on driving lights. I hope today. I would like to get them all installed. Hopefully I can figure them out. If not I will take you up on calling you, LOL


----------



## dieseltech

They are very easy to install. Im not saying that some wont have problems with 55w in their fogs...just saying i know of some that have. You may be fine but until you try i guess you wont know. Alot of manufacturers suggest not installing them in the fogs. Not trying to get you down im just going by what i have read and heard various places


Our 55w HID Kit is not recommended for smaller fog light housings because they tend to concentrate a large amount of heat in a small area.
This is from ddm's site. Just a friendly heads up


----------



## AG09

Anyone do the HID install on a Fisher Xtreme V? I have HID headlights in both my trucks and cant stand the factory lights in my plows. So I want to change them.


----------



## ken643

Thanks for the heads up from DDM's site, wish I saw it before ordering. Oh well Ill give it a try anyway and see where I wind up considering they are on their way.


----------



## ken643

I will be doing my plow lights next once I find out what bulb is in the Fisher plow lights


----------



## dieseltech

You may not have any problems. Just dont want you to be shocked if you do have any ya know. Id try it too


----------



## The Lone Plower

When I installed them in my Ultramount, it was all plug and play. No extra power wires required. DDM 55w slim ballast kit. I have the OEM H13 bulbs in my truck in case there's any issues, I can swap them out in 10 minutes.

No pictures at the moment, as the plow is still in storage. Maybe I'll get it out this weekend, dust it off and snap a few to post.


.


----------



## ken643

Special THANKS to fatheadon1 (Brian) HIDS are installed in my truck WOW are they bright!! It was a pain in the ass I have to say, but its 95% done. I need more zip ties to secure those large ballasts. No one has flashed their lights at me yet. But theyare biright as hell and really light up the road . I replaced the driving lights as well, all lights with 55 watt HID kits.. Driving light lens does get hot but no melting, had them on for like 15 minutes idling and then anout 10-15 driving no problems yet. Changing those dam driving light bulbs was a pain in the ass for big hands. Tomorrow I will get more zip ties and finishe it off. Thanks again Brain for the help, I couldnt find those darn clips. LOL

Next I think I will do the Fisher plow lights, I have to see what bulb they take. As long as they dont require a separate power source like my truck headlights did. I will go for it. If ALL plug and pllay I am in.


----------



## Lone136

Well I ordered mine and they came in, but me being a **s I didn't read the fine details. They sent me the ones for my Ram HB 13. THey have the High and low beams, but I neeeded HB1 bulbs. Once again I didn't read all the details so I now have another full kit coming on next week and another set of bulbs. So if someone here is looking to install HID's in there light I will have a full kit HB13 with high and low bean for sale. I was told it's better to put them behind a projecter head light in witch I have on my truck. Any one hear the same thing about them?


----------



## ChickenKing

And make sure you use some di-electric grease on all connections to prevent corrosion and keep the moisture out...:waving::


----------



## FuturePilot4u

I have DDM tuning 55watt 8k HID's in my Boss Plow and 35 watt 6k in my truck...

I CANNOT drive a vehical without them.

CLICK LINK TO SEE PICTURES

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132324

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132324

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132324


----------



## FuturePilot4u

dieseltech;1395749 said:


> They are very easy to install. Im not saying that some wont have problems with 55w in their fogs...just saying i know of some that have. You may be fine but until you try i guess you wont know. Alot of manufacturers suggest not installing them in the fogs. Not trying to get you down im just going by what i have read and heard various places
> 
> Our 55w HID Kit is not recommended for smaller fog light housings because they tend to concentrate a large amount of heat in a small area.
> This is from ddm's site. Just a friendly heads up


i have no heat problems at all with them, they do get the lens warm which is GREAT because it melts snow and ice quickly! but nothing remotely close to melting


----------



## The Lone Plower

I don't know how good these photo's are, or if they'll help anyone. These are a standard DDM 55w slim ballast, 6000k low beam only system. Installed in a 2010 Ultramount- No extra power leads required. The only thing I don't like, is where the DDM kit plugs in to the Western OEM socket- leaving a bit of each contact exposed.

So, I think a short wrap of electrical tape is in order. I've only had them on twice since I installed, but at 30+ minutes each time and they seem to work without issue. And yes, they are much brighter than the stock H13 bulbs.

I'll plainly state by no means am I an expert, so take any information/installation at your own risk.



















FWIW- I've had a 55w DDM kit in my truck for over a year without issue as well.

.


----------



## JBMiller616

H&HPropertyMait;1378226 said:


> Yeah, i'm wondering what it would take to get them into the smartlight 2...


I'm gonna order two 4300k slim ballast kits from them tomorrow. One for the new truck and the other for the plow lights on the new V-XT. I'll let you know how it works out. They're a sponsor on another forum I'm a moderator on so I get a little discount.


----------



## FuturePilot4u

JBMiller616;1403876 said:


> I'm gonna order two 4300k slim ballast kits from them tomorrow. One for the new truck and the other for the plow lights on the new V-XT. I'll let you know how it works out. They're a sponsor on another forum I'm a moderator on so I get a little discount.


i have smart lights 2 also. and i can tell you that the DDM REGULAR ballast fit PERFECTLY!!!! nice and snug and not hard to get in at all!!!

just order regular size!


----------



## JBMiller616

Awesome info....thanks man. I think I'm still gonna go with the slim ballasts though because they generate less heat than the larger ballasts.


----------



## FuturePilot4u

JBMiller616;1403936 said:



> Awesome info....thanks man. I think I'm still gonna go with the slim ballasts though because they generate less heat than the larger ballasts.


also, i have had zero issue with heat ! :waving:


----------



## slicksierra

any one ever consider the ballasts and the voltage drop when angling and raising the blade. I know my truck runs at 14.5 volts usually and drop to atleast 11-10 volts when actuating the blade. That voltage drop cant be good for the ballasts, anyone else agree?


----------



## Dissociative

they are 40 a set....who cares.....buy one set a year...LOL


----------



## slicksierra

good point


----------



## ken643

Just a note on DDM Tuning, Be very sure your buying what you want and are correct for your application. I just spent the better part of a month trying to return a set of LED flood lights, only to have the return rejected and I am now paying for round trip shipping ($25 They told me to ship them back), and the $90 for the useless lights. Im not happy with DDM Tuning.


----------

